
1 guy in a straightjacket can do more in .5h than IBM engineers can do in 50. - daniel-cussen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CHzV4LZnvHc
======
mixmax
The company doing this, Miracle, got so much press from this stunt that they
pulled another one: If you contact them with an offer from a company on their
black-list they will do the exact same job for half the price.

What companies are on their blacklist?

Only one:

IBM.

------
xirium
User mixmax already mentioned this (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=126306> ).

~~~
daniel-cussen
That's where I saw it. I posted i thought more people should see it, but the
credit should go to mixmax.

------
dcurtis
This is absurd and stupid.

But entertaining as hell to watch in fast forward.

